# btc going to 0.



## Blackgymmax (May 19, 2021)

6 figure btc, top kek. the only 6 btc is gonna see is in the front of 3 zeros in the next few weeks. Imagine buying into this fake e-monopoly money. TOPKEK.
Imagine falling for the greatest rug pull of all time.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 19, 2021)

You're coping hard because you didn't buy and even if you did, you would probably have sold too early like a pussy


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 19, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> You're coping hard because you didn't buy and even if you did, you would probably have sold too early like a pussy


have fun going to 0


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (May 19, 2021)

over for btc


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax​its over​


----------



## oatmeal (May 19, 2021)

btc and cryptos in general is bad for enviroment. plus its unstable, and i don't really have the time to really monitor it all day, plus im late for the party.

but i mean nobody here cares about that so whatever


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> btc and cryptos in general is bad for enviroment. plus its unstable, and i don't really have the time to really monitor it all day, plus im late for the party.
> 
> but i mean nobody here cares about that so whatever


you aint late for shit its just started unironically


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 19, 2021)

hf staying poor


----------



## oatmeal (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you aint late for shit its just started unironically


i don't invest it crypto personally sorry man  just can't do it


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 19, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> hf staying poor


I quickly bought.
today.
400 euro bitcoin
and
750 euro litecoin.

Networks were all blown out, except the Dutch one. Binance was oflline, and clogging of transactions. People couldn't buy the dipp.


----------



## zeke714 (May 19, 2021)

I'm waiting for the dip to happen so I can buy again


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 19, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> I'm waiting for the dip to happen so I can buy again


The dipp seemed to have happened alrady today at -45% bitcoin.
now at -17 % only.
25% bounce back already.
Normaies were getting raped again, like with GME also. Ciuldn't mf buy. Most nromies trading palces like binance, were offline.
hahahhahahahaha.
normies getting raped alwayts, can't buy the dipps.


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 19, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I quickly bought.
> today.
> 400 euro bitcoin
> and
> ...


Bought the dip at 48.8K 

And bought the dip at 39.7K


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 19, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Bought the dip at 48.8K
> 
> And bought the dip at 39.7K
> 
> View attachment 1141804


LOL.

I bought ony at 36K bitcoin, "dip".
sadly missed the bottom at 30K


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 19, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL.
> 
> I bought ony at 36K bitcoin, "dip".
> sadly missed the bottom at 30K


36K is very nice

You're never gonna buy the exact bottom anyway


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> have fun going to 0
> View attachment 1141722


LOL @ people having called Bitcoin going to zero in the past 10 years.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 19, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> 36K is very nice
> 
> You're never gonna buy the exact bottom anyway


true that. catch the bottom is undoable.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> btc and cryptos in general is bad for enviroment. plus its unstable, and i don't really have the time to really monitor it all day, plus im late for the party.
> 
> but i mean nobody here cares about that so whatever


He fell for their agenda cage


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> He fell for their agenda cage


Thoughts @goat2x ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 19, 2021)

mogchamp said:


> over for btc





MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Blackgymmax​its over​


A dude calling Bitcoin going to zero. when it was 10K ranges


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Thoughts @goat2x ?


tbh stay poor muh .me users
my qan is going moon


----------



## tincelw (May 19, 2021)

when retards who know nothing about crypto spread fud its always a good time to buy


----------



## grimy (May 19, 2021)

Nah bro this is a bad take. We’ve seen these crashes before whats different this time?


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 19, 2021)

tincelw said:


> when retards who know nothing about crypto spread fud its always a good time to buy










"THE BULL RUN HAS ONLY JUST BEGUN!!!!"


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (May 19, 2021)

JFL Im planning to buy 200 euros worth of it tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 19, 2021)

I sold my bitcoins and plan on waiting it out over the weekend


----------



## fvolkek (May 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> 6 figure btc, top kek. the only 6 btc is gonna see is in the front of 3 zeros in the next few weeks. Imagine buying into this fake e-monopoly money. TOPKEK.
> Imagine falling for the greatest rug pull of all time.


JFL, see you next week when bitcoin recovers like it ALWAYS did throughout history while no-coiners seethe.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 19, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> JFL, see you next week when bitcoin recovers like it ALWAYS did throughout history while no-coiners seethe.


na, this thread was a meme. itll prob recover but this shit always makes me laugh


----------



## tincelw (May 19, 2021)

not even gonna say anything, but I will bump this soon to remind you why you will never be rich


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 19, 2021)

tincelw said:


> not even gonna say anything, but I will bump this soon to remind you why you will never be rich


How to get rich?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How to get rich?


You have to buy something early before people catch on

I bought Bitcoin last year at $8000 and made decent money, but Im not close to being rich


----------



## quakociaptockh (May 19, 2021)

Will bottom at 23, then it will bubble again at 160k.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 19, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> You have to buy something early before people catch on
> 
> I bought Bitcoin last year at $8000 and made decent money, but Im not close to being rich


Bitcoin is extremely cope, im talking about illegal ways or at least some legal ones to make me 200-400 a month


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 19, 2021)

tincelw said:


> not even gonna say anything, but I will bump this soon to remind you why you will never be rich


whats this pattern called?








lel. i didnt sell. idc if anything even crashes. its all money i can afford to lose for a few years if it is the end


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Bitcoin is extremely cope, im talking about illegal ways or at least some legal ones to make me 200-400 a month


Idk bruh, you could use pretend to be a woman on social media and dating app and get people to send you money 

Get unemployment/disability 

Or you could just work for your money, side hussle like cutting grass or pressure washing houses


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Bitcoin is extremely cope, im talking about illegal ways or at least some legal ones to make me 200-400 a month


you can do cryptos it can bring you 200-400 so fucking easy its not even funny

i just started made nearly 3k after 2 weeks probably luck too but im gonna continue


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you can do cryptos it can bring you 200-400 so fucking easy its not even funny
> 
> i just started made nearly 3k after 2 weeks probably luck too but im gonna continue


You made 3k, but you invested a large amount for those 3k correct? Im talking about making 200-400 from 0


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You made 3k, but you invested a large amount for those 3k correct? Im talking about making 200-400 from 0


yep i invested w 2

but that 3k is pure profit 

you could get a job for a startup you wont get anything from nothing


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> yep i invested w 2
> 
> but that 3k is pure profit
> 
> you could get a job for a startup you wont get anything from nothing


You can tho, botnets, scaming people, phising etc.


----------



## Protégé (May 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You can tho, botnets, scaming people, phising etc.


Based.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 19, 2021)

Protégé said:


> Based.


Jfl at making money with soycoins


----------



## turkproducer (May 19, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Will bottom at 23, then it will bubble again at 160k.


i don’t think it’ll go that low but i do think the bubble will come back and pop this year


----------



## lutte (May 19, 2021)

why didn't I sell jfl
@sytyl remember last crash when i was gonna kms now its the same again and I didn't take profits


----------



## lutte (May 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i don’t think it’ll go that low but i do think the bubble will come back and pop this year


I just want enough to buy a nice house in latin america and fuck goblinas is that so much to ask for
and then this scamdemic and nwo shit fuck this shit


----------



## turkproducer (May 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> I just want enough to buy a nice house in latin america and fuck goblinas is that so much to ask for
> and then this scamdemic and nwo shit fuck this shit


buddy boyo chances of that happening are also the same chances for u being 5’7 and a real “Swedish”


----------



## lutte (May 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> buddy boyo chances of that happening are also the same chances for u being 5’7 and a real “Swedish”


Go take your vaccine Deniz Görgulur


----------



## lutte (May 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> buddy boyo chances of that happening are also the same chances for u being 5’7 and a real “Swedish”


5’8


----------



## turkproducer (May 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> 5’8


mirin tallfgt


----------



## lutte (May 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> mirin tallfgt


Ik a swedisg guy whos about 165


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> have fun going to 0
> View attachment 1141722


I bought at 6k


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 19, 2021)

It's actually going to stabilize at some point like back when it was at around 10 000 USD per bitcoin, this happens at every halving, the value rises quickly and plummets but stops dropping at a higher value than before. So basically, it will stop dropping at around 20 000$ or more most likely, then it will mostly stabilize there by going up and down around that value. 

A halving is when the reward for mining bitcoin is cut in half, when this happens, it boosts the value of bitcoins. It happens every 4 years, if you look at the chart, you'll see that the same thing that is happening right now happened somewhere in 2016, and before that it was 2012. So the next halving should be in 2024 or 2025.

The best time to invest is when the bitcoin value is somewhat stable and has been for a while. Then, when a halving happens, you can make huge profits. Halvings happen to keep more bitcoins in circulation, otherwise they would all get mined too quickly.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you aint late for shit its just started unironically


Do you people who say that btc is just starting and it will become the new financial system think that the gov won't step in once it actually has a chance to become the new system?

Do you think that there will be one day where a large percentage of corporations will run fully on crypto and the gov will be completely fine with it?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (May 19, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> It's actually going to stabilize at some point like back when it was at around 10 000 USD per bitcoin, this happens at every halving, the value rises quickly and plummets but stops dropping at a higher value than before. So basically, it will stop dropping at around 20 000$ or more most likely, then it will mostly stabilize there by going up and down around that value.
> 
> A halving is when the reward for mining bitcoin is cut in half, when this happens, it boosts the value of bitcoins. It happens every 4 years, if you look at the chart, you'll see that the same thing that is happening right now happened somewhere in 2016, and before that it was 2012. So the next halving should be in 2024 or 2025.
> 
> The best time to invest is when the bitcoin value is somewhat stable and has been for a while. Then, when a halving happens, you can make huge profits. Halvings happen to keep more bitcoins in circulation, otherwise they would all get mined too quickly.


This is what I believe as well

When I bought Bitcoin last year it was a very steady upward trend with a few hiccups at $19,000 and $40,000

After Elon Musk ( and his buddies ) bought in, the market has been compromised and now its pure media hype and big boys money pumping and dumping


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Do you people who say that btc is just starting and it will become the new financial system think that the gov won't step in once it actually has a chance to become the new system?
> 
> Do you think that there will be one day where a large percentage of corporations will run fully on crypto and the gov will be completely fine with it?


im not saying btc is starting

btc is overvalued trash imo im taslking about crypto in general


----------



## Growth Plate (May 19, 2021)

btc going to the average amount of replies on @kjsbdfiusdf threads.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 20, 2021)

goat2x said:


> im not saying btc is starting
> 
> btc is overvalued trash imo im taslking about crypto in general


I'm talking about crypto in general too


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 20, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I sold my bitcoins and plan on waiting it out over the weekend


I am used to, that most years, bitcoin, crypto s, do bad in the summer period.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 20, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> whats this pattern called?
> View attachment 1142153
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a bubble popping


----------



## goat2x (May 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I'm talking about crypto in general too


you said "btc"


to be honest i dont think these cryptos will tkae over the us dollar or anything else but more websites will expand their payments on, or even the govornment

the indian govornment just hooked up w matic for covid test we will see shit like this in the future 

and obvsly the normie "doge" coin riders who wanna get rich without knowledge will be always there to pump your money

if we did a line defo more people investing in crypto rn than ever


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 21, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> It's actually going to stabilize at some point like back when it was at around 10 000 USD per bitcoin, this happens at every halving, the value rises quickly and plummets but stops dropping at a higher value than before. So basically, it will stop dropping at around 20 000$ or more most likely, then it will mostly stabilize there by going up and down around that value.
> 
> A halving is when the reward for mining bitcoin is cut in half, when this happens, it boosts the value of bitcoins. It happens every 4 years, if you look at the chart, you'll see that the same thing that is happening right now happened somewhere in 2016, and before that it was 2012. So the next halving should be in 2024 or 2025.
> 
> The best time to invest is when the bitcoin value is somewhat stable and has been for a while. Then, when a halving happens, you can make huge profits. Halvings happen to keep more bitcoins in circulation, otherwise they would all get mined too quickly.


people are going to much apeshit.
Over a correction, normal, during a bull run.
Calliong every correction during the bullrun the start of a bear run

Still unsure where it goes. for me

But I'm massive long on crypto. atm.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 21, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> people are going to much apeshit.
> Over a correction, normal, during a bull run.
> Calliong every correction during the bullrun the start of a bear run
> 
> ...



It has actually happened before, and in 4 years, there will be another halving, the thing about bitcoin is that it will keep growing, it is on a constant pattern that most people don't realize because every halving raises the value to an extremely high amount but ups and downs on the graph are so large that most people can't see the pattern.

In 2016, the same thing that is happening right now was going on, and in 2012, that is when the first halving happened because that is when the value rose to a very high level for the first time.

2012 was the first halving
2016 was the second halving
2020 was the third halving
2024 will most likely be the fourth halving

The main reason why I never invested in bitcoin is because I have no career for the time being, I am trying to get into computer programming though and when I get my degree in the field and good enough skills, I'll be able to make a high enough income to start investing, which will allow me to get richer.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 21, 2021)

cope lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 21, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> The main reason why I never invested in bitcoin is because I have no career for the time being,


one needs mental stabvility also, around money.
because it's value may drop 1 day 50%.
One gotta be able to handle that, without going mad


----------

